# Lactulose & Severe tummy pain?



## TummyGrumble (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all. I was given Lactulose last week to treat my constipation, however for the past few days I have had the worst stomach cramps, trapped gas, and worse pains then I've ever had with my ibs before. Do you think this count be the laxative or just a general bad patch of my ibs? I've put on 2inches round my waist in bloating since this flare up!!







I'm in agony and rennies, paracetamol and anti spasmodics are not helping at all!!! Any advice?


----------



## razzle51 (Feb 11, 2008)

Lactulose did me the same way , so you need to stop it... go to walmart and get some of that herbal tea for constipation.. It works good ... called smooth move


----------



## nicky2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi ive been diagnosed with ibs-c this year and ive taken laxatives that made me suffer even worse so i started taking lactulose the last six months which ive been going alot better but the last few months ive keep having bad stomach ache nearly every night which keeps me awake. Also the last few nights ive started to feel sick in the night aswell, i suffer in the morning more with nausea if im stressed aswell and get bloating really bad regular because everything seems to upset my stomach. I take lanzaprazole daily but do also get cramp pains, does any one suffer like this as im getting so down in the dumps and put quite a bit of weight on which isnt helping either.


----------

